# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Список инициирующих гуру ИСККОН

## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна, дорогие Вайшнавы.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Прошу, помогите мне найти список всех инициирующих гуру ИСККОН на сегодняшний день.  
На данном форуме нашла информацию лишь за 2011 год.

Заранее благодарю.
Ваша слуга,
Ананда Радхика дд

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Ананда Радхика!

Список инициирующих гуру ИСККОН с официального сайта Руководящего Совета ИСККОН, актуальный:

Adikarta Das
Atmanivedana Swami
Badrinarayan Swami
Bhaktivaibhava Swami
Bhakti Bhrnga Govinda Swami
Bhakti Caitanya Swami
Bhakti Carudesna Swami (BTS)
Bhakti Dhira Damodara Swami (BTS)
Bhakti Gaurava Narayan Swami (TKG)
Bhakti Gauravani Goswami
Bhakti Prabhupada-vrata Damodara Swami
Bhakti Raghava Swami
Bhakti Sundar Goswami
Bhakti Vijnana Goswami (RNS)
Bhakti Vikasa Swami
Bhaktivyasa Tirtha Swami (BSDS)
Bhakti VV Narasimha Swami
Bhakti-bhusana Swami
Bhaktimarga Swami
Bhurijana Das
Bir Krsna Das Goswami
Caitanya Candra Das (GGS)
Caitanya Candra Caran Das (JPS)
Candra Mukha Swami (HDG)
Candramauli Swami
Caru Das
Danavir Goswami
Devamrita Swami
Dhanvantari Swami
Dhirasanta Das Goswami
Drutakarma Das
Giridhari Swami
Giriraja Swami
Gopaswami Das
Gopal Krsna Goswami
Guru Prasad Swami
Hanumatpresaka Swami
Harivilas Das
Hrdayananda dasa Goswami
Indradyumna Swami
Janananda dasa Goswami
Jayapataka Swami
Jivananda Das
Kadamba Kanana Swami (JAS)
Kalakantha Das
Kavicandra Swami
Kesava Bharati dasa Goswami
Kratu Das
Kripamoya Das
Krsna Ksetra Swami
Lokanath Swami
Madhu Sevita Das
Mahadyuti Swami
Mahaman Das
Mahatma Das
Mahavisnu Swami
Manonatha Das
Matsya Avatara Das
Medhavi Das
Navayogendra Swami
Niranjana Swami
Partha Sarathi Das Goswami
Prahladananda Swami
Purushatraya Swami
Radhacaran Das (TKG)
Radha Govinda Swami
Radhanath Swami
Rama Govinda Swami (KDS)
Ravindra Svarupa Das
Romapada Swami
Rtadhvaja Swami
Sacinandana Swami
Samik Rsi Das
Sankarsana Das
Satyadeva Das
Sivarama Swami
Smita Krsna Swami
Srivas Das (BTS)
Subhaga Swami
Suresvara Das
Trivikrama Swami
Vaisesika Das
Varsana Swami
Vedavyasapriya Swami
Virabahu Das
(всего 85)

В этом списке указаны только имена гуру, принимающих в настоящее время учеников, но стремящиеся в ученики не ограничиваются этим списком в своих поисках гуру. Преданные в ИСККОН могут свободно обращаться к любому преданному ИСККОН с хорошей репутацией для инициации, вне зависимости от того, включены они в этот список или нет, со следующими оговорками:
1) Если предполагаемый гуру является учеником Шрилы Прабхупады или ушедшим гуру и не прошел процесс номинации, этот предполагаемый гуру должен пройти процесс номинации, чтобы принять учеников.
2) Если предполагаемый гуру является учеником живого гуру, этот предполагаемый гуру должен получить разрешение от своего гуру на инициирование, а затем пройти через обычный процесс назначения.

Не принимают учеников:

Bhaktividya Purna Swami
Bhakti Visrambha Madhava Swami
Bhanu Swami
Ganapati Swami
Jayadvaita Swami
Mukunda Goswami
Satsvarupa Das Goswami
Vegavan dasa
(всего 8)

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

